# Impossibilité de se connecter à iCloud via Safari



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (2 Novembre 2017)

Via Safari, je rentre mes identifiant/mot de passe pour accéder à iCloud. 
Demande d'identification à 6 chiffres
Jusqu'à là, tout est parfait.
Puis un message apparaît : erreur de connexion, iCloud a rencontré une erreur lors de la connexion au serveur.
Ce problème existe sur mon iMac et MacBook.
Pas de souci via Chrome.
Chose surprenante , le pop up propose un onglet assistance qui renvoie sur le choix de pays où il est proposé de se connecter à l'assistance iCloud sur le Web et miracle ....j'arrive sur mon compte et sur iCloud.
Une idée....
Merci et bonne soirée


----------



## guytoon48 (2 Novembre 2017)

Bonsoir,
Je rencontre parfois ce genre de problème (pas nécessairement sur le site iCloud); j'utilise Ublock. Il me suffit d'annuler son action sur le dit site et çà fonctionne...
Utilises-tu un bloqueur de pubs?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (2 Novembre 2017)

Bonsoir, oui , Adblock mais iCloud.com est dans les exclusions. 
Même en le désactivant, le pb reste identique. 
Le plus surprenant est qu'en passant par l'assistance proposée dans le pop up, j'arrive sans rien faire d'autre sur iCloud (ni mot de passe, ni code de vérification).


----------



## guytoon48 (3 Novembre 2017)

Quels DNS utilises-tu?


----------



## Locke (3 Novembre 2017)

oyapoque a dit:


> Bonsoir, oui , Adblock mais iCloud.com est dans les exclusions.
> Même en le désactivant, le pb reste identique.


Tu le vires quand même, car lui et Adblock+ laissant passer volontairement de la PUB pour se rétribuer. Installe donc *uBlock* qui lui sera plus performant.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (3 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour, j'ai les DNS de la fibre orange. 80.10.246.136 et 81.253.149.6.
Je crois que je ne peux pas les changer avec la livebox4 (du moins sans bidouiller le système et à mon niveau de compétence).
Merci pour l'info sur le bloqueur de pub


----------



## guytoon48 (3 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,
Je te conseille le téléchargement de Namebench (gratuit); très simple d'utilisation. Tu le lances et à la fin de la procédure (assez longue), il t'indiquera les meilleurs DNS pour ta connexion. Tu les appliques dans Pref. système/réseau/Wifi/avancé/onglet DNS.
Reste à expérimenter si çà améliore les choses...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (3 Novembre 2017)

J'ai déjà rentré les DNS Google sans changement. Comme j'ai accès à iCloud via chrome, je crains (mais je suis loin d'être compétent en la matière) que les DNS qui a priori s'appliquent à la racine du réseau dont en amont du navigateur ?? n'aient pas d'influence. 
Maintenant je peux le débrouiller avec chrome. C'est juste irritant de ne pas comprendre pourquoi le navigateur Apple bloque sur un service Apple


----------



## HOOKER (15 Novembre 2017)

Le même problème ,mon post est dans ICloud.l’assistane Apple à essayer pendant 1 heure d’identifier ce bug sans succès.
Je les rappelle demain
Cordialement 
Hooker


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (18 Novembre 2017)

Bonsoir 
Peut être une piste.
J'ai un antivirus (Avast dans mon cas). 
Bien qu'iCloud soit autorisé dans l'agent Web, j'ai l'impression que l'antivirus ne soit pas étranger au dysfonctionnement aléatoire (parfois ça fonctionne dans mon cas) d'iCloud depuis la mise à jour vers HS.
En effet en désactivant l'agent web la connexion à iCloud re fonctionne .
Une simple piste puisque le défaut de connexion est aléatoire (mais est systématiquement résolu en désactivant l'agent web).
Bonne soirée


----------



## Locke (19 Novembre 2017)

oyapoque a dit:


> Peut être une piste.
> J'ai un antivirus (Avast dans mon cas).
> Bien qu'iCloud soit autorisé dans l'agent Web, j'ai l'impression que l'antivirus ne soit pas étranger au dysfonctionnement aléatoire (parfois ça fonctionne dans mon cas) d'iCloud depuis la mise à jour vers HS.
> En effet en désactivant l'agent web la connexion à iCloud re fonctionne .
> Une simple piste puisque le défaut de connexion est aléatoire (mais est systématiquement résolu en désactivant l'agent web).


Alors là tu peux sans contestation possible désinstaller Avast qui ne sert à rien dans macOS et oui il peut générer de gros dysfonctionnements.

Dans la foulée installes et lances *Malwarebytes* et s'il trouve quelque chose, il fera le ménage. Tu peux aussi installer *uBlock* dans tous tes navigateurs qui te bloquera les PUBS intempestives. Pour faire un peu de ménage dans les fichiers système, installe et lance *Maintenance* qui est le petit frère d'Onyx, laisse les options qui sont cochées et après nettoyage, un redémarrage sera demandé.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (19 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour 
J'ai déjà le kit complet, petit frère compris.
Je crois que Malwarebytes ne fait pas les mises à jour, mais il y a peut être une version payante.
C'est vrai qu'Avast n'a pas l'air de servir à grand chose.


----------



## Locke (20 Novembre 2017)

oyapoque a dit:


> Je crois que Malwarebytes ne fait pas les mises à jour, mais il y a peut être une version payante.


Bien sûr que si, il continuera à faire les mises à jour au delà de la période d'essai. La seule chose qu'il ne fera plus c'est de travailler en tâche de fond et ce n'est pas un problème étant donné que l'on ne s'en sert que de temps en temps.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (20 Novembre 2017)

Ok. Merci pour l'info


----------

